# Looks like Tiger is back



## LanierSpots (Mar 25, 2012)

If this week was any indication of Tigers game, the field at Augusta could be in for a long week next week....  Dude looked like money today

We will see if some of the guys can back up their talk now that he seems to have his swagger back.


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 25, 2012)

If he continues playing like he did this week it's going to tighten up some of those swings.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 25, 2012)

Hope he does well. Hate it when some dude makes a mistake and then everyone wants to jump on him and mash him into the ground.

I've said it before, the only reason there has been so many "new guys" on top is because Tiger doesn't intimidate them anynore. A few more wins and the fear will return. 

GO TIGER!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 26, 2012)

He looked pretty solid.   Played a controlled game too which is what he will need at Augusta....   My favorite tournament of the year..  

He dominated almost every aspect of the game this weekend....


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 26, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> He looked pretty solid.   Played a controlled game too which is what he will need at Augusta....   My favorite tournament of the year..
> 
> He dominated almost every aspect of the game this weekend....



His game was solid all around. His irons were unbelievable. The dude was throwing darts at the greens.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep, he's looking more ready & prepared for Augusta than even recent years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope he chokes in Augusta.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 26, 2012)

Having Tiger back is good for golf.  It will be great watching the new generation with players like McIlroy and how they stack up against Tiger.  It's like when people ask "Who would win between Ali and Tyson?" and now with golf, we get to see that type of generational matchup.  The only thing that will stop Tiger is his health.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope he chokes in Augusta.



Why?  I just hope an American wins and not some foreigner.  Whether it be Woods or anyone else, I don't care.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 26, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Hope he does well. Hate it when some dude makes a mistake and then everyone wants to jump on him and mash him into the ground.
> 
> I've said it before, the only reason there has been so many "new guys" on top is because Tiger doesn't intimidate them anynore. A few more wins and the fear will return.
> 
> GO TIGER!!!



Soooooooo, let me get inside your head for a minute.....


Cheating on your wife w/ over 100 women, being addicted to pornography, and having no regard for the family unit and kids that you created, all that is Okie-dokiely.....


But smoke a little ganja in college and you, well YOU ARE A BAD PERSON!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't like what Tiger did one bit, but forgiveness is between him, his wife and the Lord.  I'll bet if you asked his wife if she would let her husband cheat on her if it meant getting several hundred millions dollars later on, she would take that deal every time.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 26, 2012)

vintage Tiger on sunday.  If the putter is working, he is all but unbeatable.

I think I heard he only missed 2 putts under 10 feet all week.

Y'all know I'm a Tiger fan but he really is good for golf, imo.  I hope he comes out and lays waste to the field at Augusta.  

Just procured 2 badges for tuesday practice round, btw.  I'm pumped!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 26, 2012)

He won at Bay Hill, now it's "Leader in the clubhouse at Augusta"

Everybody calm down, he won a tournament and looked great, but I don't remember the last person that won a PGA tournament and didn't look great. 

The Augusta talk is understandable because it's only a couple weeks away, but the old Tiger is gone I think, he's a great golfer no doubt, but the complete domination of the game is over for him. 

Tiger is a fantastic golfer and I am glad he is playing good again, makes the tournaments WAY more entertaining.

BTW, I can't stand him, or all the commentators that drool over every stinkin' shot he hits the entire round.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 26, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Why?  I just hope an American wins and not some foreigner.  Whether it be Woods or anyone else, I don't care.



I hope an Australian wins. (Geoff Ogilvy)


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 26, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> I don't like what Tiger did one bit, but forgiveness is between him, his wife and the Lord.  I'll bet if you asked his wife if she would let her husband cheat on her if it meant getting several hundred millions dollars later on, she would take that deal every time.



HAHAHAHAHA.....

Let's ask the kids that as well..


Wow, just wow.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 26, 2012)

Even when Tiger is not playing well he rarely plays poorly at Augusta.  His worst finish as a pro is 22 and in his 15 tournaments there he has 4 wins, 10 top 5's, and 12 top 10's.

IMO, he is the favorite every year.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 26, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> HAHAHAHAHA.....
> 
> Let's ask the kids that as well..
> 
> ...



You don't think when Tiger and his wife were dating, she did not notice all the women he was with?   Reminds me of some women I know who fell for guys who were abusive while dating and they somehow magically thought it would stop when they got married. It's for surre none of her fault, but she might have seen it coming and was willing to take the risk.  It's not the kids fault for any of this, they are victims caught in the middle.  I'm sure they'll forgive their dad long before you do.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 26, 2012)

I never said I had a problem w/ any of it.

My post was directed at Emu, who wants to throw college-aged kids under the bus for smoking a little weed but is willing to look past Tiger's transgressions, which by any sane person's account should be much, much worse.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> I never said I had a problem w/ any of it.
> 
> My post was directed at Emu, who wants to throw college-aged kids under the bus for smoking a little weed but is willing to look past Tiger's transgressions, which by any sane person's account should be much, much worse.



 You have to remember that this is hard to find around here sometimes...


----------



## ryano (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope he chokes in Augusta.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 26, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> Soooooooo, let me get inside your head for a minute.....
> 
> 
> Cheating on your wife w/ over 100 women, being addicted to pornography, and having no regard for the family unit and kids that you created, all that is Okie-dokiely.....
> ...



Never said he was a good person did I?  I don't agree with what he did, and he got his punishment. If he was on a team, I think he should have been kicked off. 

maybe some of the ganja smokers from college should have to fork out the millions of bucks he did, then they would break it up.

He didn't get a slap on the wrist, unlike your thugged out dope smoking crack heads coolege kids.

again, man, nice try but I never said Tiger was a good person, I just said I hoped he won and got back to playing his game. Say what you want, but no one else intrigues the golf world like tiger. He has made shots like no one has ever seen.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 26, 2012)

I think some are overlooking the fact that Bay hill is probably on eof Tiger's admittedly favorite courses, one he has probably played more than just about any other...not to denigrate his win, he played well, others fell back.
If he wins at Augusta, then I'll say that his game is good,...he won't "get back " to where he was...and shouldn't, he has changed his game.
We'll see how things shape up.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 26, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I think some are overlooking the fact that Bay hill is probably on eof Tiger's admittedly favorite courses, one he has probably played more than just about any other...



...except for Augusta.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 26, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> ...except for Augusta.



To my knowledge, Tiger has never lived in 
Augusta...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 26, 2012)

The game is better when he is competing well each week. He also, thru all this, has played well at Augusta the last 4-5 years


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 26, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I think some are overlooking the fact that Bay hill is probably on eof Tiger's admittedly favorite courses, one he has probably played more than just about any other...not to denigrate his win, he played well, others fell back.
> .



You know Rip, he has a decent record at Augusta National...


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't care for Tiger Woods, and it has little to do with his "family Life". I mostly don't like him because he's arrogant and rude. He is, or was, a great golfer, but I'll still be rooting for ABT (Anybody But Tiger) in the Masters.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 27, 2012)

sandhillmike said:


> I don't care for Tiger Woods, and it has little to do with his "family Life". I mostly don't like him because he's arrogant and rude. He is, or was, a great golfer, but I'll still be rooting for ABT (Anybody But Tiger) in the Masters.



Man you mad.....    LOL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

sandhillmike said:


> I don't care for Tiger Woods, and it has little to do with his "family Life". I mostly don't like him because he's arrogant and rude. He is, or was, a great golfer, but I'll still be rooting for ABT (Anybody But Tiger) in the Masters.






X 10 !!!!


----------



## BoShank (Mar 27, 2012)

sandhillmike said:


> I don't care for Tiger Woods, and it has little to do with his "family Life". I mostly don't like him because he's arrogant and rude. He is, or was, a great golfer, but I'll still be rooting for ABT (Anybody But Tiger) in the Masters.



Xs 20!!!!

Yes he won with an above average field but winning in a Major quality field will be a lot tougher.

I really like Rory even though he isn't American.


----------



## grunt0331 (Mar 27, 2012)

I miss the Tiger vs Phil battles that made it a lot of fun to watch golf.  I can no longer play, but I love to watch the Masters.  Having those 2 going head to head on the back nine on Sunday is great for golf.

Tiger has shown that he is no longer invincible and the young guns know it.  Besides, if they need a little edge, all they have to do is hire some hot blonde to flirt with Tiger and his game will go POOF.


----------



## grunt0331 (Mar 27, 2012)

Somebody start a poll about who will win the Masters.  

I would, but 
1. I don't know how
2. I'm too lazy to figure it out


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 27, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> To my knowledge, Tiger has never lived in
> Augusta...



when you own a gulfstream jet you can live anywhere you want.  he plays augusta all of the time and he is on record as saying its one of his favorite course.  (The old course at St andrews being his favorite.)

All I'm saying is to downplay his victory as it relates to his chances at The Masters because of how familiar he is with bay hill and how much he likes it is shortsided.  He likes and is as familiar with ANGC as he is with Bay Hill, meaning his chances are pretty darn good there.

fwiw, I do think Tiger is somewhat rude and arrogant.  I also think Jack was rude and arrogant at times.  There's something about being the best that makes it tough.  Also, I know some people who work at these clubs (ANGC, East Lake, TPC southwind) who have said on a personal level Tiger is very humble and gracious.  I think he is rude to the media and the media also catches him in bad times being rude to nobody in particular.  That comes with the territory, I guess.  Its not Tiger's strong suit, but I also don't see it as enough to earn the hatred that he gets.  John Smoltz was really rude to me once, but so what.  I figure I caught him at a bad time and was doing something kinda jerky, myself.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 27, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> when you own a gulfstream jet you can live anywhere you want.  he plays augusta all of the time and he is on record as saying its one of his favorite course.  (The old course at St andrews being his favorite.)
> 
> All I'm saying is to downplay his victory as it relates to his chances at The Masters because of how familiar he is with bay hill and how much he likes it is shortsided.  He likes and is as familiar with ANGC as he is with Bay Hill, meaning his chances are pretty darn good there.
> 
> fwiw, I do think Tiger is somewhat rude and arrogant.  I also think Jack was rude and arrogant at times.  There's something about being the best that makes it tough.  Also, I know some people who work at these clubs (ANGC, East Lake, TPC southwind) who have said on a personal level Tiger is very humble and gracious.  I think he is rude to the media and the media also catches him in bad times being rude to nobody in particular.  That comes with the territory, I guess.  Its not Tiger's strong suit, but I also don't see it as enough to earn the hatred that he gets.  John Smoltz was really rude to me once, but so what.  I figure I caught him at a bad time and was doing something kinda jerky, myself.



I don't care if you do own a gulfstream 550, you ain't hopping that bird to Augusta on a weekly basis.
You will however, jump the back nine from time to time and play with friends on your home course.   
I was not downplaying Tiger's chances at the Master's...that course in particular favors Tiger's iron game,...he should be the favorite.
But for someone to say "Tiger is back" after one tour win is premature at best.


----------



## riprap (Mar 27, 2012)

I hope Tiger's ball ends up in the azaleas and he comes across a hornets nest. Then he will have a good reason to throw one of his cuss fits. I'm sure it will be a camera man's fault though.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 27, 2012)

riprap said:


> I hope Tiger's ball ends up in the azaleas and he comes across a hornets nest. Then he will have a good reason to throw one of his cuss fits. I'm sure it will be a camera man's fault though.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 27, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I don't care if you do own a gulfstream 550, you ain't hopping that bird to Augusta on a weekly basis.
> You will however, jump the back nine from time to time and play with friends on your home course.
> I was not downplaying Tiger's chances at the Master's...that course in particular favors Tiger's iron game,...he should be the favorite.
> But for someone to say "Tiger is back" after one tour win is premature at best.



you said if he wins at Augusta you'll consider him "back" but if he wins at Augusta he will, again, have won at basically his favorite course and one he is more familiar with than almost any other.

and bay hill is not his home course, though its very close.  his home course is isleworth.

but I understand what you're saying about Bay Hill.  Fact is, the reason I think he is more or less "back" is how he won, not that he won.  The putter was amazing and he he was totally in control for the entire day sunday.  McDowell never really got close.  Tiger hit 3 or 4 huge clutch shots with his irons, shots that only a few people on tour can hit, and he basically never missed inside of 10 feet.  That's Tiger's winning recipe.  He has shown flashes of it lately...  Most of the time one thing would be there but not the others.  At Augusta the last few years his putter has been rough.  I just think its been coming together for awhile... He's played in 6 tournaments in 2012 and has been in the top 20 in all of them except for his WD.  He has gone 3rd, 15th, 17th, 2nd, WD (he was -9 after 3 rds and, I think, in the top 10), and 1st.  I'm just saying, the win is not the only reason people are noticing him.  He has been playing pretty good golf all year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope he chokes in Augusta.





lbzdually said:


> Why?  I just hope an American wins and not some foreigner.  Whether it be Woods or anyone else, I don't care.





Why?  Because I can't stand his, nor his caddy's arrogant, child like behavior, and yes I realize they're others out there that do the same.


Is he one of the best to ever swing a stick ?  Probably, but that doesn't mean I have to kiss his hiney like all the media does.


Choke Cheetah, CHOKE !!!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 27, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you said if he wins at Augusta you'll consider him "back"



...no, I said "good",...I'd consider his game as being good, not back to where he was. If he wins two majors this year, I'll consider him "back"

I know isleworth is home, but you get my drift.
He played well, especially his putting...and of course he for the most part drove the ball well...that is the big "?" for me, can he be consistent.


----------



## golffreak (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a gut feeling that he will play well, but not in the last few groups. Top 20 or so.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 27, 2012)

So I guess phil ain't arrogant sometimes, or Love 3, or even McElroy. They all have their moments, just Tiger is in the spotlight alot more than the no names. So naturally you're gonna see his bad side.

Kinda like racing, they love to stick a microphone in the drivers face just after a wreck and then expect him to be so sweet and nice. Wonder how those that criticize him would react if in the same shoes. 

FWIW most golfers I know are arrogant and cocky and love to wear those sissy looking clothes. How many golfers you ever see with jeans and a camo t shirt?  Gottta be preppy and dress like an arrogant pious person to play.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 27, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> So I guess phil ain't arrogant sometimes, or Love 3, or even McElroy. They all have their moments, just Tiger is in the spotlight alot more than the no names. So naturally you're gonna see his bad side.
> 
> Kinda like racing, they love to stick a microphone in the drivers face just after a wreck and then expect him to be so sweet and nice. Wonder how those that criticize him would react if in the same shoes.
> 
> FWIW most golfers I know are arrogant and cocky and love to wear those sissy looking clothes. How many golfers you ever see with jeans and a camo t shirt?  Gottta be preppy and dress like an arrogant pious person to play.




Well,...Davis Love III...seen him in jeans...and camo, not saying that he can't be a bit "aloof" to strangers...and I suspect that ol bubba watson sports camo a bit, heck even Tom Watson has a ranch and he ropes and drives cattle...

p.s. the dress code on the course s dictated by the club,...not the players


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 27, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> So I guess phil ain't arrogant sometimes, or Love 3, or even McElroy. They all have their moments, just Tiger is in the spotlight alot more than the no names. So naturally you're gonna see his bad side.
> 
> Kinda like racing, they love to stick a microphone in the drivers face just after a wreck and then expect him to be so sweet and nice. Wonder how those that criticize him would react if in the same shoes.
> 
> FWIW most golfers I know are arrogant and cocky and love to wear those sissy looking clothes. How many golfers you ever see with jeans and a camo t shirt?  Gottta be preppy and dress like an arrogant pious person to play.



I witnessed Phil cuss at a boy who found a lost ball that Phil wanted to stay lost at Pebble 10 years or so back. They all are for the most part arrogant (love might be the exception), Phil has chilled alot since wife's health issues, but Tiger has alot more camera time than most so we see his tude more..That said I hope tiger breaks Jack's record. BTW his daughter swam for UGA years back


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't know about Tiger being back, but the leg humping broadcasters sure are.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 27, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Don't know about Tiger being back, but the leg humping broadcasters sure are.



Amen to that


----------



## riprap (Mar 27, 2012)

NBC loves Obama and Tiger.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 27, 2012)

Johnny Miller is a little bit ridiculously in love with him.

But I have to be honest, when Im at home watching golf on TV, I want to see Tiger's every swing because I feel there is a chance I might see an incredible golf shot every time he takes a swing.


----------



## riprap (Mar 27, 2012)

Johnny Miller acts like he can still play with the best of them.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 28, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Johnny Miller is a little bit ridiculously in love with him.
> 
> But I have to be honest, when Im at home watching golf on TV, I want to see Tiger's every swing because I feel there is a chance I might see an incredible golf shot every time he takes a swing.



This 100%




riprap said:


> Johnny Miller acts like he can still play with the best of them.




I hate listening to him.   He thinks a lot of himself...



And I laugh at the people who take good on Bubba Watson but dog Tiger.  

Bubba is a hot head just waiting to meltdown every stroke.   


Like I stated above, I hope Tiger runs everyone off the course and makes the haters blow up....  Amazing how many judgmental people there are in the world...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Like I stated above, I hope Tiger runs everyone off the course and makes the haters blow up....  Amazing how many judgmental people there are in the world...




X2  No one can hit the shots Tiger does when he is on.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 28, 2012)

Miller and Faldo are two of the most accurate analyst/commentators in golf at this time,...they are appropriately critical at times because they expect more from a guy like Phil or Tiger...and they know what to expect.
Love 'em or hate 'em, they know what they are talking about,...as opposed to say,...mussberger in football...


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't understand why so many folks are crazy about john Daly, who is an alcoholic, slob that has cheated on more WIVES than Tiger woods, yet want to criticize Tiger. I have an idea why some don't like him but to be politically correct, I can't say it.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 28, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> Soooooooo, let me get inside your head for a minute.....
> 
> 
> Cheating on your wife w/ over 100 women, being addicted to pornography, and having no regard for the family unit and kids that you created, all that is Okie-dokiely.....
> ...



I have a question for you dawg, do you like Chipper Jones?

Do you think it's ok for a college kid to illegally smaoke weed and not be prosecuted like a normal person would be?  Honest answers please. Trying to get into your head a minute.


----------



## o2bfishin (Mar 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Hate it when some dude makes a mistake and then everyone wants to jump on him and mash him into the ground



Emu, somebody hack your computer??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I don't understand why so many folks are crazy about john Daly, who is an alcoholic, slob that has cheated on more WIVES than Tiger woods, yet want to criticize Tiger. I have an idea why some don't like him but to be politically correct, I can't say it.





IF you're insinuating "color", or "race", you are, as usual WRONG !!!





Sometimes you JUST don't like somebody, you're climbing my list . . .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> IF you're insinuating "color", or "race", you are, as usual WRONG !!!
> 
> 
> Sometimes you JUST don't like somebody, you're climbing my list . . .



How is your list ordered, from most liked to least liked?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes you JUST don't like somebody, you're climbing my list . . .





Nitram4891 said:


> How is your list ordered, from most liked to least liked?



Quack usually list folks by probability


----------



## riprap (Mar 28, 2012)

I didn't like Tiger before he cheated on his wife. Doesn't carry himself like a professional on the course. The profanity, slamming his clubs in the ground and blaming everyone but himself for a bad shot turned me off to him long ago. He does make awesome shots, but don't care to watch him when he's 15 shots off the lead to see his powerful swing.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> IF you're insinuating "color", or "race", you are, as usual WRONG !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, ain't here for a popularity contest quack.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> IF you're insinuating "color", or "race", you are, as usual WRONG !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not insinuating YOU tnink that, but you can't deny that "race" or "color' does play a role in it.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Not insinuating YOU tnink that, but you can't deny that "race" or "color' does play a role in it.




such a tired and worn out argument.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe so, but trust me, I know alot of people that don't like Tiger because of it.  

I agree it's a tired arguement that is worn out but unfortunately some of the older generation golf fans still feel that way.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> IF you're insinuating "color", or "race", you are, as usual WRONG !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sent you a pm. did you get it?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 29, 2012)

Good luck ol'Five Iron Head...  

It's about time he won one, what's it been 3 years now...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> sent you a pm. did you get it?



No problems !!


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2012)

riprap said:


> blaming everyone but himself for a bad shot turned me off to him long ago.




Rip, just for the record, I have never heard Tiger blame anyone but himself..

He is a hot head but I have always seen him take the blame..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 30, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Rip, just for the record, I have never heard Tiger blame anyone but himself..
> 
> He is a hot head but I have always seen him take the blame..



I have to agree.  I've seen him have people thrown off the course for snapping pictures of him while he is swinging, but that's exactly what should be done and I believe if people cared enough to take pictures of other golfers swinging, they would have them thrown out, as well.

I just think its funny how people have totally forgotten how fiery and competitive, and many could have seen it as arrogant, Jack was while he was playing.


----------



## riprap (Mar 30, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Rip, just for the record, I have never heard Tiger blame anyone but himself..
> 
> He is a hot head but I have always seen him take the blame..



The clicking of the cameras is what I'm refering to. I guess thats not much of a problem with mostly digital cameras now. He does admit when he is not on his game all around, but sometimes we hear about an injury when he has a bad round. Funny how we hear about the injury after the event is over when he claims to have had it going in.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2012)

riprap said:


> The clicking of the cameras is what I'm refering to. I guess thats not much of a problem with mostly digital cameras now. He does admit when he is not on his game all around, but sometimes we hear about an injury when he has a bad round. Funny how we hear about the injury after the event is over when he claims to have had it going in.



You realize he played through a blown out knee and won the US Open don't you.


----------



## Tvveedie (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know what to say about those hangin Tiger out to dry for his personal transgressions in 2009.  Are you golf fans or just get bored between episodes of Maury and The View?  He didn't sleep with my wife so why is it anybody's business what creek he liked to fish?  Hate him for being so blasted c0cky, or for being such a little nerd with his goofy smile, but wishing him misfortune b/c he was a johnny-appleseed?  C'mon, I'm a dude,  I know how it is.


----------



## riprap (Apr 2, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> You realize he played through a blown out knee and won the US Open don't you.



He has dropped out of several too. Do you think he would have kept playing if he was not in contention?


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 2, 2012)

Tvveedie said:


> I don't know what to say about those hangin Tiger out to dry for his personal transgressions in 2009.  Are you golf fans or just get bored between episodes of Maury and The View?  He didn't sleep with my wife so why is it anybody's business what creek he liked to fish?  Hate him for being so blasted c0cky, or for being such a little nerd with his goofy smile, but wishing him misfortune b/c he was a johnny-appleseed?  _*C'mon, I'm a dude,  I know how it is*_.



Meaning you cheat on your wife?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Meaning you cheat on your wife?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> He has dropped out of several too. Do you think he would have kept playing if he was not in contention?



5 times, ever.

I'm trying to find stats on other golfers, but nobody cares enough to mention it.  I'm guessing guys like Els and Couples, who have both had a history of back problems, have withdrawn more.

And, yes, I believe he would have kept on playing if he were in contention.  And I don't have any problem with that.  But if you are not close, there is no reason to risk hurting yourself even more.  

Curt Schilling wouldn't have been pitching with a bloody sock if that game were in September and the Sox were 15 games out of 1st place and Kirk Gibson would have never been pinch hitting if the Dodgers were losing by 8.


----------



## Tvveedie (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Thanks to both you for demonstrating my point.




> So you cheat on your wife?



oh and no if you were really asking to get an answer.


----------



## riprap (Apr 2, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 5 times, ever.
> 
> I'm trying to find stats on other golfers, but nobody cares enough to mention it.  I'm guessing guys like Els and Couples, who have both had a history of back problems, have withdrawn more.
> 
> ...



I'm not the only one that feels this way.

Here's what Michael Bamberger wrote (via Golf.com):

I don't doubt that his left knee and Achilles' tendon were hurting, or that his left calf cramped up on him. But I also think Tiger Woods is about as physically tough as anybody who has ever played golf, and that if he liked the course and cared about the event and had striped his opening tee shot with a 3-wood instead of hitting a pull-hook, he would still be playing.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 2, 2012)

Tvveedie said:


> I don't know what to say about those hangin Tiger out to dry for his personal transgressions in 2009.  Are you golf fans or just get bored between episodes of Maury and The View?  He didn't sleep with my wife so why is it anybody's business what creek he liked to fish?  Hate him for being so blasted c0cky, or for being such a little nerd with his goofy smile, but wishing him misfortune b/c he was a johnny-appleseed?  C'mon, I'm a dude,  I know how it is.



Sorry Tvveedie,...what point were you making?

I'm not "hanging Tiger out to dry"...but I'm not a fan either.
I appreciate his skill and accomplishments, and acknowledge that at one time he was the best in golf, not so now,...maybe in the future.
He is an adulterer and got caught...not uncommon.
He's done great things for the game of golf.

Someone, may have been you but i can't recall, brought up the race card as to why some folks don't like him...how about this,...if he were white, how big of an impact would he have made on the game of golf?...Jack was dominant, Hogan, certainly Bobby Jones who was arguable more dominant than Tiger during his time...so why has Tiger brought more to the game? 

I pull for Tiger occasionally, but then again I pull for various golfers at various times.

So, I forget, what was your point?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nobody has done more for golf in the US than Bobby Jones.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 2, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Nobody has done more for golf in the US than Bobby Jones.



In many ways, yes,...but in purely $$$ matters, it ain't even close, present value of the dollar included.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> I'm not the only one that feels this way.
> 
> Here's what Michael Bamberger wrote (via Golf.com):
> 
> I don't doubt that his left knee and Achilles' tendon were hurting, or that his left calf cramped up on him. But I also think Tiger Woods is about as physically tough as anybody who has ever played golf, and that if he liked the course and cared about the event and had striped his opening tee shot with a 3-wood instead of hitting a pull-hook, he would still be playing.



I'm not denying it, either.

I'm saying that I don't see it as a bad thing.  The fact is he DID pull his first tee shot and he was sliding down the leaderboard.  And once its done you can't undo it.  Why risk hurting yourself more in an inconsequential golf tournament that you can't win when you can stop there and start getting healthy for tournaments that are more important (The Masters being the single most important tournament of the year, in my opinion and in a lot of pro golfers'.)


----------



## Tvveedie (Apr 3, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Sorry Tvveedie,...what point were you making?
> 
> I'm not "hanging Tiger out to dry"...but I'm not a fan either.
> I appreciate his skill and accomplishments, and acknowledge that at one time he was the best in golf, not so now,...maybe in the future.
> ...



No problem sir.  The point is that if anybody is still harping on that man's indiscretions from 2009, I question whether they are more interested in gossip than golf.  What does adultery have to do with hitting a ball across a grassy field into a cup?  Tiger doesn't vocalize and promote himself using a platform of virtue.  He tries to dominate in golf and is pretty stoic on all other fronts.

Opinions are what they are, but dwelling on something unrelated to golf and juxtaposing it into a conversation about how he's coming along with his game is inappropriate.   

That's my point pretty much.  Dudes are gonna be dudes and some are even going to act on it.  If you catch my drift.  I don't condemn them for it.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2012)

The reason Tiger was thrown into the spotlight so vigorously was because of his race to an extent.   You don't have to believe me, but I know plenty of folks, and I'm sure I'm not alone, that have heard it before. Just like with boxing, no one ever wants to credit rocky marciano as being the best, they give ali credit. why, and guess what, many didn't like him becuase of his race. 

Also Byron Scott in Nascar.  the list can go on. The Larry Bird fans, hated Michael Jordan or Magic Johnson, why, cause their player was being schooled by a guy of a different race.  Tell me why all of a sudden, the media jumped on that chinese guy that plays for the Knicks, there are plenty of other great players like him that don't get the media attention. Why?


But just because the media runs a person in the ground doesn't mean I have a right to dislike him.


----------



## riprap (Apr 6, 2012)

Tiger is back, back to hitting it into the crowd and throwing clubs. A new one today I saw was kicking the club. Instead of you da man and get in the hole the crowd is yelling fore.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> Tiger is back, back to hitting it into the crowd and throwing clubs. A new one today I saw was kicking the club. Instead of you da man and get in the hole the crowd is yelling fore.











And I'm loving it !!!!  Choke Cheetah CHOKE !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> I hope Tiger's ball ends up in the azaleas and he comes across a hornets nest. Then he will have a good reason to throw one of his cuss fits. I'm sure it will be a camera man's fault though.



Dang Rip yopu called that one. I think you are pyschic. He threw his club and kicked it today. What's the pick three going to be tonight?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> The reason Tiger was thrown into the spotlight so vigorously was because of his race to an extent.   You don't have to believe me, but I know plenty of folks, and I'm sure I'm not alone, that have heard it before. Just like with boxing, no one ever wants to credit rocky marciano as being the best, they give ali credit. why, and guess what, many didn't like him becuase of his race.
> 
> Also Byron Scott in Nascar.  the list can go on. The Larry Bird fans, hated Michael Jordan or Magic Johnson, why, cause their player was being schooled by a guy of a different race.  Tell me why all of a sudden, the media jumped on that chinese guy that plays for the Knicks, there are plenty of other great players like him that don't get the media attention. Why?
> 
> ...



I believe it was Wendell Scott not Byron.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I believe it was Wendell Scott not Byron.





Richard Pryor !!!


----------



## TomC (Apr 6, 2012)

As someone who grew up playing a lot of competitive golf in addition to working in the golf business for almost 10 years I know the game pretty well and what the game is really about in terms of how you are supposed to handle yourself on a golf course. Tiger’s behavior on the golf course makes me ill. I’m 40 years old and am headed to Augusta tomorrow for I think the 32nd year (give or take a year) and can remember when Nicklaus, Palmer and many of the other greats played. I can never remember Nicklaus say GD on live TV multiple times in a single round or tossing a club after a bad shot on 16. I admire him for his talent and he probably is neck and neck with Jack in terms of the greatest player ever but I can’t stand the example he has set for both on and off course behavior. I just wish he would conduct himself at least "ON" the course the way you are supposed to at least to set an example for the youngsters.

Now with the being said time to go to sleep and get ready to gain 5 pounds tomorrow on egg sandwiches and cold beer!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Richard Pryor !!!



You are right, it was Richard, my bad


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 6, 2012)

I meant wendell scott, but the point still remains the same, no one liked a black man beating white men in a"white man's" sport. 

TomC, so Tiger is the only golfer out there today that cusses and pitches a fit on TV?

what's your professional opinion of fat slob Daly. you know the alcoholic golfer that has been married multiple times?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I meant wendell scott, but the point still remains the same, no one liked a black man beating white men in a"white man's" sport.
> 
> TomC, so Tiger is the only golfer out there today that cusses and pitches a fit on TV?
> 
> what's your professional opinion of fat slob Daly. you know the alcoholic golfer that has been married multiple times?



You are right EMU I was at speedway park in Jacksonville in 1963. We left there thinking that Buck Baker had won the race. They did not  know how to handle Wendell getting the trophy and the aftermath. Wendell was actually 2 laps ahead at the end of the race but it was several days later before we knew that. There were no scoring boards back then. I thought that that stunk, I liked Wendell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I meant wendell scott, but the point still remains the same, no one liked a black man beating white men in a"white man's" sport.
> 
> TomC, so Tiger is the only golfer out there today that cusses and pitches a fit on TV?
> 
> what's your professional opinion of fat slob Daly. you know the alcoholic golfer that has been married multiple times?





You never replied to my text ???   Skeered to bet on Cheetah ???


All blow and no dough . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> Tiger is back, back to hitting it into the crowd and throwing clubs. A new one today I saw was kicking the club. Instead of you da man and get in the hole the crowd is yelling fore.



Yep, I saw all of these too.  He also was cussing a "blue streak" with G-D this and G-D that all over the course with the audio being broadcast all over as he said it too.  It wouldn't surprise me if the patrons showed up today with bars of soap to wash his mouth out with.  

Obviously the network didn't have a few seconds "delay" built into this broadcast.  

The only good thing about yesterday's round was after watching so many bad shots, heck, it made me feel good about my golf game, knowing that I could actually hit some shots just like the Pros !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You never replied to my text ???   Skeered to bet on Cheetah ???
> 
> 
> All blow and no dough . . .






What about it big buoy ??????







At least Tiger can back his game up, obviously you can't . . .





Continue to CHOKE CHEETAH, CHOKE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## RipperIII (Apr 7, 2012)

To west ga. hunter and all else...video of Jack throwing the "F-bomb"? ...Many of the "old timers" let fly from time to time ...including Bobby Jones, now whether it was picked up on audio or not has more to do with technology than not.

Bobby Jones was banned from the British open for throwing a club.
He made amends.

I'm not a "fan" of Tiger, at least not in the sense of "fanatical", I pull for him sometimes, sometimes not, but I do appreciate his skill and abilities.
I agree that his temper tantrums are getting old...but his post round interview yesterday impressed me...he called himself out, no one else.

I've can't remember ever seeing him "practice" his swing so determinedly prior to each shot...he appears to be attempting to hit big cuts, don't know if that is his intent or whether he has some mechanical problem that he is trying to "fix", shoulder turn, hip turn can't tell...but he is way too focused on his mechanics at this point, which would lead me to believe his head just ain't right.

I'd like to see him get his game back, doesn't mean I'll be pulling for him, but when he's "on" he is special to watch.

For what it's worth, his misses weren't all that bad, and his short game recovery was outstanding...as it usually is.

His putter cost him yesterday.

His tee shots were poor for the most part...but that is not something new with him, maybe the poor iron on 16 .

If you love to disparage Tiger, go ahead.      

The thing that irks me more about Tiger has less to do with him and more to do with the media coverage,...thank goodness for Curtis Strange, when asked about the biggest story of the day, he quickly responded "Freddie Couples"...not Tigers meltdown..and rightly so.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 7, 2012)

Tiger is like the reality TV show of the PGA tour.  He is a walking drama queen and a lot of the appeal is to see whether he is going to turn in a virtuoso round or a live TV train wreck of profanity and bad behavior.

He is one of the greatest players ever and he had potential to prove himself THE greatest at one time.  Time will only tell if he can regain that but right now, no.  I don't even want my kids or grandkids watching him as an example of a grown man right now.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Is Tiger going to make the cut?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Is Tiger going to make the cut?



Well, they cut after friday and since its saturday and he played, Id say yes.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Well, they cut after friday and since its saturday and he played, Id say yes.



Thanks


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Stick to football...


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 7, 2012)

looks like Tvveddie didn't make the cut


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like Tiger is going to get his hand spanked.

http://msn.foxsports.com/golf/story...Masters-may-be-disciplined-by-PGA-Tour-040712


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 7, 2012)

I would bet that CBS and the Augusta folks had some discussions before today's telecast as well.  I didn't see anything on Tiger (thankfully) untill late in the program where they aired a few clips.

True, he had finished his round before the show started and he was nowhere in contention.  But a few years ago they would have still showed a lot of his shots come heck or high water.

CBS must have had some pressure from sponsors and viewers to agree on giving Tiger the cold shoulder.


----------



## tcward (Apr 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like Tiger is going to get his hand spanked.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/golf/story...Masters-may-be-disciplined-by-PGA-Tour-040712



He is such a representive for pro golf.....what a jerk!


----------



## General Lee (Apr 8, 2012)

tcward said:


> He is such a representive for pro golf.....what a jerk!


Yep. Phil's divot tool has more class than Tiger..............


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 8, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> If this week was any indication of Tigers game, the field at Augusta could be in for a long week next week....  Dude looked like money today
> 
> We will see if some of the guys can back up their talk now that he seems to have his swagger back.



LOL at you


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 8, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> LOL at you



Yea, he bombed.  No doubt...


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## BowChilling (Apr 8, 2012)

tcward said:


> He is such a representive for pro golf.....what a jerk!



He's got a lot of todays young golfers acting just like him. My son is on the high school team and the attitudes you see out of the high schoolers is crazy!


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 8, 2012)

How many of you doggin woods for his attitude are bubba Watson fans?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 8, 2012)

Sure was a rough Masters tournament for Tiger.


----------



## tcward (Apr 8, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> How many of you doggin woods for his attitude are bubba Watson fans?



Of course I am! What's wrong with dawgin' tigger?


----------



## tcward (Apr 8, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> How many of you doggin woods for his attitude are bubba Watson fans?



Class vs. classless is no contest...


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 8, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> How many of you doggin woods for his attitude are bubba Watson fans?



what's the problem with Bubba' s attitude?


----------



## golffreak (Apr 9, 2012)

He may improve, but right now all he's back to is kicking golf clubs.

Actually, he was dead on with what he said after the tournament. He made plenty of putts, but they were all for par.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 9, 2012)

Tiger is no doubt a great golfer.  He may put it all back together one day but that day isn't quite here yet.

In all honesty, I don't know how he held it together as long as he did.  Can you imagine living a life where, from an early age, everyone told you that you were the greatest thing to come along since sliced bread?


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 9, 2012)

tcward said:


> He is such a representive for pro golf.....what a jerk!



You should be a Tiger fan, Tim, he's the Kyle Busch of the golf world.  Pitching hissyfits and such.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 9, 2012)

I must admit that I'm very disappointed in the way Tiger handled himself.   Definitely not a role model. But that also doesn't mean that he still ain't one of the greatest to play the game.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You never replied to my text ???   Skeered to bet on Cheetah ???
> 
> 
> All blow and no dough . . .



I sent you another bet that you never replied to. But I will make a lil wager here and now, I bet Uga Whips your lil bees in Nov. Same amount of money. 

Your turn, put up or shut up.


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 9, 2012)

I have never liked Tiger very much, but in a small way I understand what he is going through. After my 2 surgeries, radiation, chemo and all the rest, my game has disappeared. I can no longer play at anywhere near the level I did. I love the game and it frustrates me no end when I go out and struggle just to break 100. There are times when I want to throw clubs, swear and lament my fate also. Now, of course, my income doesn't ride on my performance, but my ego still suffers, just like his. I can't condone his public tantrums but he has always been that way and now it's just amplified, but lots of other pros have lost their game without losing their class. I guess we'll see how he handles his demons in the coming year, me too. Sorry if this is a ramble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I sent you another bet that you never replied to. But I will make a lil wager here and now, I bet Uga Whips your lil bees in Nov. Same amount of money.
> 
> Your turn, put up or shut up.






I'm not the one running my mouth about the Bees, like you were Cheetah . . .


Never got your text, your hands must of been shaking too badly to press OK . .


----------



## riprap (Apr 9, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> How many of you doggin woods for his attitude are bubba Watson fans?



I think I saw bubba toss his driver in the middle of a great shot. Just as bad IMO as throwing the club after a bad shot. I was pulling for Phil, but wanted to see a great masters and I wasn't dissappointed.


----------



## tcward (Apr 10, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> You should be a Tiger fan, Tim, he's the Kyle Busch of the golf world.  Pitching hissyfits and such.



This is golf Emu not racing.....


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 11, 2012)

tcward said:


> This is golf Emu not racing.....



Uhhh OK,   still the fact remains tho. Both are lil whiney fit pitchers.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm not the one running my mouth about the Bees, like you were Cheetah . . .
> 
> 
> Never got your text, your hands must of been shaking too badly to press OK . .



Soo then if I start running my mouth about the Bulldogs and how much better they are than Tech, will you be so apt to bet then?   


who's scared now. the Dawgs are gonna run wild over them lil bees. 

tech Sux

The Dawgs are better than Tech and could beat them with half a roster.


I love Tech's "high school offense".. 

come on Quacker, wanna bet on the dawgs and the bees now? I'm running my mouth bout them dawgs and them bees.where you at?  Scared?


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Hooked On Quack, you done ran off?  I'm talking smack of how great the Dawgs are and you ain't so quick to wanna bet on that subject are you.  Man up and bet?  Or just admit you scared.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Soo then if I start running my mouth about the Bulldogs and how much better they are than Tech, will you be so apt to bet then?
> 
> 
> who's scared now. the Dawgs are gonna run wild over them lil bees.
> ...





emusmacker said:


> Hey Hooked On Quack, you done ran off?  I'm talking smack of how great the Dawgs are and you ain't so quick to wanna bet on that subject are you.  Man up and bet?  Or just admit you scared.





Once AGAIN Eddie, what does this have to do with Cheetah?  You seem to have a very difficult time in being able to tell the difference between golf, racing, and football.


Doesn't take a genius to figure out that the mutts are a better team, BUT there is a good chance they'll be down to a half a roster by the end of the season . . .

So you can take yo bet and stick it where the sun don't shine, 'cause I'm skeered . . .






 of clowns and midgets, you qualify for both.


----------



## Resica (Apr 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once AGAIN Eddie, what does this have to do with Cheetah?  You seem to have a very difficult time in being able to tell the difference between golf, racing, and football.
> 
> 
> Doesn't take a genius to figure out that the mutts are a better team, BUT there is a good chance they'll be down to a half a roster by the end of the season . . .
> ...



Nice.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once AGAIN Eddie, what does this have to do with Cheetah?  You seem to have a very difficult time in being able to tell the difference between golf, racing, and football.
> 
> 
> Doesn't take a genius to figure out that the mutts are a better team, BUT there is a good chance they'll be down to a half a roster by the end of the season . . .
> ...



Oh Snap!


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 16, 2012)

What happened to Tiger?


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 16, 2012)

I was one that was willing to forgive and forget, hoping Tiger had matured.  I was sorely disappointed.  The only time I will ever cheer for Tiger is if he is on the Ryder cup team and he is playing any foreigner.  In that case my US pride will override my disdain for Tiger.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 17, 2012)

I think a lot of you guys are looking for a reason to not like him.


----------



## TomC (Apr 17, 2012)

You don’t have to look for a reason to dislike him. If you have played and or know the ethics / history of the game of golf you would or should know that his on course behavior is totally out of line and his off course behavior is the subject of an entirely separate discussion.  It makes me ill that youngsters growing up see that type of on course behavior  and probably assume it’s acceptable. How you act on a golf course is as big a part of the game of golf as how you play.  Are there others great players that behave like idiots on the course……yes….and they to should be equally criticized for disrespecting the game!


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 17, 2012)

TomC said:


> You don’t have to look for a reason to dislike him. If you have played and or know the ethics / history of the game of golf you would or should know that his on course behavior is totally out of line and his off course behavior is the subject of an entirely separate discussion.  It makes me ill that youngsters growing up see that type of on course behavior  and probably assume it’s acceptable. How you act on a golf course is as big a part of the game of golf as how you play.  Are there others great players that behave like idiots on the course……yes….and they to should be equally criticized for disrespecting the game!





So you are a  fan of Bubba Watson.  Who is known to be a hot head and disrespectful to the other players in the past?

Or is it just tiger?


----------



## TomC (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess you DID NOT read my post closely. Re-read the last portion. 

With regards to Bubba he has atleast shown some improvement in his on course demeanor over the years relative to how he was when he first made the scene on tour. He still slips from time to time and should be criticized when he does. I also think Bubba would be the first to admit that getting control of his emotions (relative to how he use to behave) has been a large factor in his recent successes. I’m just not sure we are seeing much if any on course improvement from Tiger when things don’t go his way.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 17, 2012)

Boy...I just got caught up on this thread.  Wow....this is great stuff.  Never thought a golf thread could be one of the top ten threads in the Sports Forum.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 17, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> So you are a  fan of Bubba Watson.  Who is known to be a hot head and disrespectful to the other players in the past?
> 
> Or is it just tiger?



I think the key is the part in red.  Bubba knows it, others know it.  He admits it....and he credits his wife as having a major role in helping him calm down and have a better attitude.

I'm a Bubba fan.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 17, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> I think the key is the part in red.  Bubba knows it, others know it.  He admits it....and he credits his wife as having a major role in helping him calm down and have a better attitude.
> 
> I'm a Bubba fan.



I doubt he is much better.  It is just easier to see Tiger since the camera and aim is on him 100% of the time..

We will see how bubba handles his recent success.   

So from what I read in this is that people can forgive Bubba for his course behavior but not Tiger.  Seems logical.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 17, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> So from what I read in this is that people can forgive Bubba for his course behavior but not Tiger.  Seems logical.



Well....Bubba is white...so...


No really, if Bubba was yelling GD, dropping clubs, kicking them ever time he hit it in the woods, I'd be right there with you.

But....when he hooked it deep in the trees on the second playoff hole, he didn't do that.  All eyes were on him....all cameras were on him...


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 17, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Well....Bubba is white...so...
> 
> 
> No really, if Bubba was yelling GD, dropping clubs, kicking them ever time he hit it in the woods, I'd be right there with you.
> ...




I will leave it alone but I think you using "selective examples".    

Have a good one


----------



## General Lee (Apr 17, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I think a lot of you guys are looking for a reason to not like him.


For those that are looking,he makes it easy for them.I don't need a reason,I just don't like him period............


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 17, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Have a good one





You too.


Is August here yet?


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 17, 2012)

General Lee said:


> For those that are looking,he makes it easy for them.I don't need a reason,I just don't like him period............




Atleast your willing to admit that.   Doenst matter what he does at this point.  Your not going to like him

That is a straight answer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2012)

General Lee said:


> For those that are looking,he makes it easy for them.I don't need a reason,I just don't like him period............





X2 !!!


----------

